# jerkbait help



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Jerkbaits are supposed to be good this time of year. I seem to never get bit when throwing them. Where do you guys fish them when the water is in the low 40's. I have tried rip rap, steep banks and points with no luck. I have to say jerkbaits are not my strong point and I have a bunch or rogues, bomber long a, rapala x rap, that need to get out of the box more.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

water temp and clarity are the two biggest factors right now. depending on the temps, the bass will be where the minnows are, which in NE ohio right now are in shallow dark bottomed bays. That'd be my starting point untill the water warms up in all parts of the lake, but the places you mention do sound good. if the water is murky, then you are losing the action, or lack there of, from the bait, and it's purpose is lost. so clear water is a must.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I use a lot of jerkbaits in spring. My baits of choice are floating rapalas and soft jerkbaits but I mostly fish them in shallow water and have more luck with them when the water gets just a little warmer.

If you can find a patch of warmer, shallow water (say in the upper 40's) then I'd hit that with a floating rapala or soft jerkbait using a dying minnow retrieve; casting at any spot in the warmer water area that might hold a fish. 

Now when the water warms up a bit more (upper 40's over most of the lake), look for any wind-blown shore line and fish that with a floating rapala etc.. You should be able find a school of feeding bass. They usually seem to be shorties unfortunately but I've caught silly numbers of fish off the same short patch of shoreline. I'll still hit any warm shallow water areas I find with the rapala or soft jerk bait. Coves with feeder creeks and rocks are 2 quick warming areas I'll hit frequently as well as shallow northern shorelines.

From now until spring I mostly just use jerkbaits and spinnerbaits.

Steve


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Those areas Steve talks about are the way to go also add wood and any dark objects in the water that will hold the heat thus making the water warmer and when the jerkbaits don't pan out try a jig/pig dragged slowly on the bottom or very very short lifts (hops) of the rod tip... I like suspending cranks too for this kind of fishing...
Many guys don't fish the right areas in the spring by playing the wind wrong... Dress warm and have that wind in your face and you'll be finding the fish...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Suspending Jerkbaits this time of year will out fish almost any lure, expecially in clear water. Try throwing them off points leading into spawning bays. Back in the bays can be good too. I like the Lucky Craft Pointer 78dd and a Suspending Rogue. Go with a jerk pause, jerk jerk pause retrieve. Sometimes I let them set in between jerks for up to 10-15 seconds, keep a tight line so you can detect a strike.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I tried a jerkbait the other day in a small pond and it worked. I had a small bass hit it on a jerk pause retrieve and I had a nice one hit it when it was just sitting still suspended between pauses, of course that one got off. Fishing this way is hard to get used to. I love hopping jigs on the bottom this time of year. Thanks for the help. I probably would catch more fish on jerks if I would use them more.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

What procaft said but I like husky jerks. The bite sometimes is hard to detect some times you feel extra weight on your line or reel light tap tapp set the hook. Or they will just hammer it.

Good Luck


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Corey you been to Portage this week?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah went friday and saturday friday was sweet. Saturday had 2 fish. Can't wait till the icebreaker!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll probably be at PL on wed. anyone else going?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there with bells on


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

me 2 austin!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it's almost certainly a go now...... let me know where to find you austin


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I should be at the ramp between 7-7:30


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Dont forget rip-rap shores this time of year the rocks hold heat; also shallow mucky flats and bays


----------

